# Marcel Dupré 'Te Deum, op.43' sheet music



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking for the sheet music/notation for the Marcel Dupré piece 'Te Deum, op.43', as seen in this link:





I've not attempted to adapt an organ piece to piano before, but I hope that it won't be problematic.

If someone could scan it in for me, I'd really appreciate it and will return the favour in whatever way I can.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

What you are asking would constitute an illegal act. Marcel Dupré died in 1971 and, therefore, his music will be in copyright for some years to come (how many depends on which country you are in). For anyone to scan/copy and distribute the music to you would be an act of PIRACY. You will have to find this music online and BUY it.

In addition, before making an transcription, you need to ask the permission of the publishers. Of course, no-one would know if you just did this 'for fun', but, should the transcription ever be performed without the necessary permissions and fees paid to Dupré's estate, the performance would be a criminal act, with both you (the arranger) and the performer being liable to prosecution.


----------



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

I admire your adherence to publishing rights, but considering I only need one piece out of an entire manuscript, most people, like I, in the real world would not feel the matter to be a big deal.

Do you know how thousands of pounds I have paid legitimately over the years for purchasing music, incidentally? I can tell you that I am one of the "loyal" ones.

I don't need this for performance - it's for my own interest. 

Do you really think anyone cares about such a minor request (of a less known composer)? I don't think so.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

> Do you know how thousands of pounds I have paid legitimately over the years for purchasing music, incidentally? I can tell you that I am one of the "loyal" ones.


No, of COURSE I don't know. How could I?



> I admire your adherence to publishing rights, but considering I only need one piece out of an entire manuscript, most people, like I, in the real world would not feel the matter to be a big deal.


You only want to steal one thing? Oh, that's OK then!



> Do you really think anyone cares about such a minor request (of a less known composer)? I don't think so.


Well, I care. And so do many other people who are ripped-off year after year by people thinking it's OK to steal their intellectual property just because it's for their 'own interest'.

The real problem I have is your asking someone to commit an illegal act to supply you!


----------



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

Bottom line = this is no unusual request.

"_No, of COURSE I don't know. How could I?_"

I was using a figure of speech.


----------

